

Big data approach to Porn studies - revimg
http://sexualitics.github.io/

======
gravycakes
It would be very interesting to see the relation between people uploading to
porn sites and uploading torrents (movies etc. I wonder if they follow the
same pattern.

Also some geographical studies about what countries like what tags would be
very interesting as well.

~~~
revimg
The geolocalisation of most frequent tags was already done by pornmd :
<http://www.pornmd.com/sex-search>

